# RLT strap shop.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

@Roy...Roy, has the RLT strap shop closed as I can't find a link to it anymore? It used to be up where the Birth Year and Electric Watches links are.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> @Roy...Roy, has the RLT strap shop closed as I can't find a link to it anymore? It used to be up where the Birth Year and Electric Watches links are.


 Closed down due to lack of interest :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

:sadwalk:


----------

